# 3 male rats EDINBURGH



## joliam (Oct 30, 2012)

hi i have 3 male rats, aprox 14months old, friendly guys
im relocating abroad due to work and cant take them with me 
im needing homes for them asap, they all live together but dont come with a cage as i borrowed it so have to give it back

if anyone has space to take them in please let me know


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Was this on FB as well, if so I may have spoke to you I am still trying to find a spare cage suitable for intros


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Just so ppl know it turns out the rats are actually girls


----------



## joliam (Oct 30, 2012)

hi yes they are girls, i have them just now, they were my friends and she told me they were boys, shes in the middle of moving so ive taken them till i get homes, and i realised they are girlies, but they are still looking for a home, if anyone can help 

1 is agouti hooded
1 is cream hooded
and 1 id white


----------

